# What is WRONG with my kid??



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Browsing through some photos, I noticed that my 5-year old has an epileptic reaction to the camera. What is causing him to act this way? Should I be worried??

He seemed like a pretty normal boy at first... (on the left)









A happy young man...









But then it started. Note the left hand.









It got worse at home









Working on bikes









With his baseball team









At Sea Otter









At a hike









In a boat cruise









With his homies (note the left hand)

















At the airport









And with his pops who isn't setting the best example









Is it time for intervention? Anybody else have kids who've gone through the same affliction?

francois


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks like just a shameless plug of a proud dad for all of us to see his kid! 

Good going... I hope I can be so clever in a few months after mine is born!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

Usually its easiest to just put them down




jk

but seriously


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> Browsing through some photos, I noticed that my 5-year old has an epileptic reaction to the camera. What is causing him to act this way? Should I be worried??
> 
> Is it time for intervention? Anybody else have kids who've gone through the same affliction?
> 
> francois


Nah, nothing a good, hard, spanking won't cure!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*If I were to take a blue sky guess*

I'd say he is destined to be a grip-shift guy.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

skiahh said:


> Looks like just a shameless plug of a proud dad for all of us to see his kid!
> 
> Good going... I hope I can be so clever in a few months after mine is born!


When is your kid due? First one? Details please. Seems like only yesterday. First year is a very long eventful year then time flies it seems.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I'd say he is destined to be a grip-shift guy.


As a matter of fact. He's got a gripshift bike already. A bunch of crashes already and going strong.

fc


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Stuck at work...*

at least I have a smile on my face now. Nothing beats seeing a kid having fun.

STinGa


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

STinGa said:


> at least I have a smile on my face now. Nothing beats seeing a kid having fun.
> 
> STinGa


I'm stuck at home with the stomach flu. 4 days now. I am bummed but happy kids really brighten things up.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Caseyls said:


> Usually its easiest to just put them down
> 
> jk
> 
> but seriously


That's your joke? Huh???

fc


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

cute pix.

sorry about your stomach flu. there is something nasty going around thats for sure.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Its obvious, he likes the camera way to much and is way to happy of a child. My son at 21 months is a camera ****, he hams it up for every shot. I think they outgrow it as some point, I know there are some cute pictures of me as a kid, but since I hit about 10 they stopped. 

P.S. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TJ. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Didn't you see the spanking thread?*

Sheesh. Nice photos though.

TJ


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

DWF said:


> Nah, nothing a good, hard, spanking won't cure!


I normally use the hotwheels tracks. Leaves a nice welt.


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a similar problem with my 6-year old ... I've taken away his riding priviliages because he's too uncoordinated to keep both wheels on the ground or both feet on the pedals:


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Ain't kids cute..

R.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Duncan! said:


> I have a similar problem with my 6-year old ... I've taken away his riding priviliages because he's too uncoordinated to keep both wheels on the ground or both feet on the pedals:


Wow!!!

More photos please. I want to grow up and be like him.

fc


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Cute.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 12, 2004)

*He's in a gang*

Those are obviously gang symbols he is using. I bet he joined the Bloods or the Crips. He'll be doing time before long.

Serisouly, those are gang hand gestures he probably picked up watching rap videos or something like that.


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

mtpisgah said:


> Those are obviously gang symbols he is using. I bet he joined the Bloods or the Crips. He'll be doing time before long.
> 
> Serisouly, those are gang hand gestures he probably picked up watching rap videos or something like that.


Agreed, your kid is "hella tight", "off the hook" and "straight up dope'" to the general population around him. Easy cure is to nix MTV and see what happens. Better than any pill could do.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

francois said:


> When is your kid due? First one? Details please. Seems like only yesterday. First year is a very long eventful year then time flies it seems.
> 
> fc


Yep, 1st one. Due Valentine's day or thereabouts. In reality, they'll probably induce or do a C-section around the end of January since my wife is a type 1 diabetic.

We get the level 2 ultrasound next a week from Monday and will find out the sex of our next rider. Now if I could just figure out a way to justify that Litespeed tricycle....


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

Ha,

Kids are cool,

Mine's still getting around on four limbs. Afterwards she's out.



















But for now, she has to ride in tow... Can't wait till she can go for a ride with me.










Sorry Francois to hear about your flu. I just road by your house this morning on a morning ride...


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

francois said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> More photos please. I want to grow up and be like him.
> 
> fc


True North Shore Xtreme - riding the Shore fully rigid, on a singlespeed, with one cantibrake and a coaster brake (and badly-fitting helmet - its been fixed):




























More shots from the backyard


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

What's wrong? Absolutely nothing! At least as far as the child is concerned. However, it is obvious that the parenting skills have created some serious side affects. Too much fun and too many smiles can be dangerous.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

What's up Mike? Look at that pretty girl!! She looks so ready to get out.

Where'd you get that bike trailer? Looks like daddy got a welding torch. It's sweeeet!

francois


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

francois said:


> What's up Mike? Look at that pretty girl!! She looks so ready to get out.
> 
> Where'd you get that bike trailer? Looks like daddy got a welding torch. It's sweeeet!
> 
> francois


Thanks!

the trailer is a BOB stroller that I converted. I made the arm that attaches to the bike. The actual attachment is off of charriot carrier's bike kit. I widened the axel to provide for more stability (since the center of gravity is a little higher that most carriers. Check out the pics.

I'm still fighting her with the helmet. She is pisssed when I put it on her.





































Hey, how'd that one get in there?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Good to see your kids again, Isabel is a cutie.

Say hi to the guys.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

ROFLMAO! When she's 16 or so, you'll be able to embarass the hell out of her with this one. My 'rents used a shot of me naked on a bearskin. She sure pegs the cute meter.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

I believe the medical term is_HAMITIS_ , a condition brought on by expsoure to the camera. There's nothing you can do but toss a pineapple slice on his head 

Seriously, kids are the best.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

*My kid trusts her dad too much..*

I wonder what is going through her mind. On the Animas river in Durango 3 weeks ago. Great fun. Did the pics get in?


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> And with his pops who isn't setting the best example


I think all you need to do is to look at the last photo to see that the acorn didn't fall far from the tree. :^P And it looks like little sister might be catching on in a couple of those pics!

I think I definitely missed something by not having kids, but, you gotta' play the hand you're dealt.

Kathy :^)


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

_I'm still fighting her with the helmet. She is pisssed when I put it on her._

Tsk, I suspect that when Daddy starts wearing one, she'll want to be just like him!  Take advantage of this stage of development while you can.

Doff your helmet again when she's 10 or 11, when it's no longer desireable to look like your parents!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Good to see your kids again, Isabel is a cutie.
> 
> Say hi to the guys.


Thanks Tommy. My kids still remember you. Hope to see you again either here or there in Puerto!

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Lucky said:


> I think all you need to do is to look at the last photo to see that the acorn didn't fall far from the tree. :^P And it looks like little sister might be catching on in a couple of those pics!
> 
> I think I definitely missed something by not having kids, but, you gotta' play the hand you're dealt.
> 
> Kathy :^)


If you had kids, I can only imagine how many bikes would be in your garage. One million-zillion.

Little sister hucks of the cement into the grass, a 3-inch drop. And yesterday, she rode with us in the street for the first time. She is going to be good I think. She's only 2 years, 2 months old!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

screampint said:


> What's wrong? Absolutely nothing! At least as far as the child is concerned. However, it is obvious that the parenting skills have created some serious side affects. Too much fun and too many smiles can be dangerous.


Here's another delinquent parent!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Impy said:


> cute pix.
> 
> sorry about your stomach flu. there is something nasty going around thats for sure.


Speaking of kids. You'd make the perfect mom! Better raise them in Norcal though!!!

fc


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

I CAN"T WAIT!!! Our first is due this Wednesday...probably be late though. Just counting down the time until we can get him in bike trailer. Thanks for posting the pix Francios, it's like we all know your kids; been watching them grow up since day 1.

Scott


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

francois said:


> Thanks Tommy. My kids still remember you. Hope to see you again either here or there in Puerto!
> 
> francois


I would love to go back there again but doesn't seem to be anytime soon 

I still talk about the nice time I had with your family and how great Miguel and Isa were, still remember sitting in your living room with Isa on my lap playing with the color blocks and listening to her repeating the color. Other than the nice trails you took me to that was the best time I had on that trip.

We're having a 24hr race here in October, I'll be solo ss again; interested?


----------



## erik99 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Nice*

So far, Tyler has only raised his fist Public Enemy style.....but I see it getting as bad as your guy in no time


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

looks like he's throwing the MTBR sign.

reprezentin'


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

Great to see all these parents teaching happy kids that bikes are fun


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

*Funny*

Looks like they are having fun. Francois, your little girl is adorable. Mine:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

moff_quigley said:


> Looks like they are having fun. Francois, your little girl is adorable. Mine:


What a smile! Daughters have a way of brightening up the day for the whole family.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

erik99 said:


> So far, Tyler has only raised his fist Public Enemy style.....but I see it getting as bad as your guy in no time


Maan, that boy looks strong-willed.

francois


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

*It's a.....*

GIRL!!

Or, at least it will be come end of January/early February.

Level II ultrasound today, all is well. She - Kyra, unless it just doesn't fit when she's born - was very active and fidgety today.

Still trying to figure out how to get that Litespeed tricycle....


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Doesn't stop moving much, does he?

boy kids are fun.


----------



## aveski2000 (Sep 10, 2004)

Enjoy them now. They will be off to college before you know it.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*Mine at Yellowstone in front of Castle geyser*

I'm the tall(er) one surrounded by the cute little girls. The oldest rides with me sometimes, and the middle one really needs to ditch the training wheels. She is ready, but afraid of crashing.








Daughter #1 rolling over a small log.








Daughter #2 XC skiing.








Daughter #3 enjoying some pudding.








They sure do spread the smiles!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Enjoy!*



Frozenspokes said:


> I'm the tall(er) one surrounded by the cute little girls. The oldest rides with me sometimes, and the middle one really needs to ditch the training wheels. She is ready, but afraid of crashing.


Just keep giving her a chance and support, she'll do great.

I loved all the pics. Wish I could add some of my own. You're right about the little girl smile. No one can resist. That's why little girls can wrap Daddy around their fingers and he doesn't mind in the least.

Francois, those are some adorable pics. You have the beginnings of a fabulous rider there. He'll be lucky to have a friend to ride the trails with that knows all the great places (from reading posts on MTBR of course).

I'm so glad I get to share places with the girls. There's really NO better way of sharing time with your kids.

Fiona


----------



## pting (Mar 8, 2004)

*Speaking of Public Enemy....*

Rock on, dude!! (9 mo old today! Almost ready for the bike trailer...)










Eating pic


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I'm ham enough for both of us*

My sister's kid...

My niece is sooo friggin cute. I think I wore her out.









A couple of weeks ago we went out for breakfast.










I wanna have kids!


----------



## hanjin (Apr 24, 2008)

Here is my one of my three kids. She is always taking and wearing my cycle caps. She's 2 years old, he older borther is 9 he rides mountain with me and mini bmx. The last one is 2 months out I've got a trailer ready for he as well.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

They grow up so fast that you don't even notice it.


----------

